# Finally got one: Schwinn Panther SS



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

Not stock but the price was right 

Now time to make my dream bike!!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Subscribed, your build is always stunning.


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

What suspension forks should I be looking at?

Need: 1" Steerer

Would like: Disc Brake tabs

Thinking: 80mm


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

fishcreek said:


> Subscribed, your build is always stunning.


Thanks


----------



## 744747 (May 10, 2013)

Sweet!!! I can't wait to see how this turns out,...


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

I want to watch this build too.


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

Subd for build!


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

*Weights*

Here are some actual weights:

5 lbs on the frame and 1.5 on the fork.


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

Here is a mock-up with a suspension fork. Once I removed the headset cups I was able to slide a suspension fork I had on hand with a 1 1/8" steerer into the head tube. This will give me an idea how it will look.

My head set removal tool was to big so I had to fab one using an iron gas pipe. Took an hour to cut but in the end worked perfect.

The rear disc brake adapter lines up perfectly however I was sent the 180mm and I need the 160mm.


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

*Weight of the crank with ring*

598 grams


----------



## madaca (Jun 9, 2013)

Can't wait to see it complete. Subscribed.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

arcdesigns said:


> What suspension forks should I be looking at?
> 
> Need: 1" Steerer
> 
> ...


White Bros "magic 80" i think has 1" steerers for a special order....they used to anyhow.

look forward to your build!


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I miss mine but it has a Great home in Colorado!



King 1" headset, Avid V-brakes, Bontrager rims, Thomson post, Salsa stem, Avid Ultimate lever, Flite saddle, Cook bros. E cranks.


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

CHUM said:


> White Bros "magic 80" i think has 1" steerers for a special order....they used to anyhow.
> 
> look forward to your build!


White Brothers will build one of their Loop suspension forks with a 1" steerer for only $30.00. Problem is the Loop has a 15mm axle!


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

mattkock said:


> I miss mine but it has a Great home in Colorado!


I think it was your post here on mtbr that lite the spark of me wanting to do a build with this bike so thanks


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

*She was born in 1999*

If I read the chart correctly October 7th, 1999







.


----------



## half_squid (Sep 20, 2008)

What is that rear brake adapter?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

it is a u-brake.


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

half_squid said:


> What is that rear brake adapter?


I got it on eBay. Here is the item # 271221549088


----------



## half_squid (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks. Looks like a fun build.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

What's called a "Mix" headset will allow the use of the 1 1/8" steerer in the 1" headtube. Check Dan's Comp.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

arcdesigns said:


> I got it on eBay. Here is the item # 271221549088


sorry, i didn't even notice you rear disc. how secure is it?


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

fishcreek said:


> sorry, i didn't even notice you rear disc. how secure is it?


No worries.

It's the missing link. Super simple and totally effective. By far the best disc adapter I have ever encountered.

If Paul Components had one of them 5 years ago it would have been his best seller


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

Dirty $anchez said:


> What's called a "Mix" headset will allow the use of the 1 1/8" steerer in the 1" headtube. Check Dan's Comp.


The one I found on danscomp.com is the opposite of what I need: "ACS Integrated 1" Conversion headset allows the use of 1" forks on a race frame with 1-1/8" integrated headtube"

There is also one designed by one of the Coaster Brake race guys but it will not fit. I have the small headtube for 1" and the one it works on is the large headtube for 1."

I think it said it works one the older 70's and before era cruisers.

I was "only" just able to get my 1 1/8" forks steerer into the headtube.


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

I used a 1 1/8" Cane Creek threadless Aheadset on a Panther I had with no problems. I still have the full carbon 1 1/8" disc fork I used on it. It was a 2006 frame or something.


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

I want one.


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

TwigJumper said:


> I used a 1 1/8" Cane Creek threadless Aheadset on a Panther I had with no problems. I still have the full carbon 1 1/8" disc fork I used on it. It was a 2006 frame or something.


...and there is the rub. The 06' in addition to canti bosses must also have a larger headtube. On mine a 1 1/8th steerer only just fits into the raw headtube without any headset.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

subscribing!


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

Progress update: Nothing 

The 1" (and odd 1" at that) headtube is slowing things down. It's 29.3mm so I can't even put in my Chris King (needs 30.1mm) until I have it surfaced and I can't do that until I paint it  The upper cup of the headset that came with the bike was swapped out by the previous owner and the one they put in is not functioning correctly. 

Plus the few 1" suspension forks that have come up are not what I had in mind. I really just wanted to put on a Fox F80 painted black and call it a day...


...oh I did swap out the seat with a nice Brooks Swift titanium so she now looks a bit sexier. If I end up keeping the Swift I was thinking about stripping one of those copper Schwinn badges they have on eBay to match the copper rivets on the Brooks.


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

Here is a pic of the Swift.


----------



## gmmeyerIII (May 8, 2012)

arcdesigns said:


> I got it on eBay. Here is the item # 271221549088


Do you happen to still know the seller for this adapter?
I am not able to locate on ebay.

Really cool build by the way!

I found it thanks!


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

gmmeyerIII said:


> Do you happen to still know the seller for this adapter?


Incase anyone else is having problems finding the seller here is a link to his eBay page:

eBay My World - apar9518


----------



## NoHg (Apr 4, 2007)

Here's the way my Panther is configured...for now. I picked it up for $175 on ebay. It was one of the many used by the DNC when it was in Denver. This bike is so sweet.


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

NoHg said:


> Here's the way my Panther is configured...for now. I picked it up for $175 on ebay. It was one of the many used by the DNC when it was in Denver. This bike is so sweet.


You looked older when I saw you last


----------



## bugshield (Jun 22, 2012)

Is there enough material on the steerer tube of the fork you want to have it turned down on a lathe and still have it be strong enough? If not, maybe you could have the steerer tube removed and replaced. More wall thickness or stronger material would keep it strong but maybe make it heavier, right?


----------



## rynoman03 (Nov 6, 2012)

bugshield said:


> Is there enough material on the steerer tube of the fork you want to have it turned down on a lathe and still have it be strong enough? If not, maybe you could have the steerer tube removed and replaced. More wall thickness or stronger material would keep it strong but maybe make it heavier, right?


Good point. It'd be cool to make it a taper'd headtube then you could run whatever fork you wanted.


----------



## fdonavan (Jun 19, 2014)

You guys motivated me to rebuild my SS Schwinn Panther. I am still trying to remember what year it is, but it's alloy. I am going to add some Race Face Cranks, Easton Stem and Bars and Thomson Seat Post, Selle Saddle, and many more clearance sale parts. I will post pics with full specs soon. I admit I have been a Roadie for the past several years, but my SS Schwinn Panter reminds of many of the great mountain bikes I have had in the past like my Ritchey, Gary Fisher and Cannondale Lefty. Hopefully, this thread will come back to life.


----------



## Familypunk (Oct 21, 2014)

Anyone have an update on this? 
I am having the same issue with a weird sized head tube.


----------



## rynoman03 (Nov 6, 2012)

Just found my local non-profit community cycle shop has one in the earn a bike section. I might try to see if I can buy it and convert it. Still looks like a fun project.


----------

